# YO-ZURI HYDRO SQUIRT



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw these at anaconda for $23

Has anyone used them, are they any good? they sure do look like an excellent lure for Kings i think.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Was was told that the brown is best. Have several colours and have towed mine quite a few K but nothing...but then again my record with lures is poor and I only tow when live bait is short. They look good in the flesh.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup I own a couple keza... have trolled the pink one at cloey - no takers - but didnt really perservear..... I also owned another brand in smaller size and brownish / natural - had a big salmon take it up at port stephens..... I have heard good stories about the squirts but yet to see results


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

very pretty, they look like they'd get a few hits trolling up and down oxford st


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I have been eyeing them off at work, they do look good but I reckon they would maybe :? work better on a cast and retrieve using a jerk and pause technique.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

GoneFishn said:


> using a jerk and pause technique.


 Surely it works that way when trolling and paddling........ as each padlde stroke breaks up the momentum......


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> GoneFishn said:
> 
> 
> > using a jerk and pause technique.
> ...


I was thinking of a longer pause, but yes the paddling would put a pulse to the standard action.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

grinner said:


> very pretty, they look like they'd get a few hits trolling up and down oxford st


They actually remind me a bit of Jeanne Little! :lol:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

They are an update of an old yo zuri lure..I reckon that they are one for the tropics


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

wopfish said:


> GoneFishn said:
> 
> 
> > using a jerk and pause technique.
> ...


I find a slightly longer pause works well sometimes, particularly if the lure suspends.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've had several, big ones & small ones, in purple, blue & brown. They look the biz, swim well & have caught me nothing. I'm sure that they'd catch rats off Longy, but so would a dried turd ;-) .


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The story goes that in general kings do not go for Hbs as the noise freaks them out a bit......... so trebles - and rattles - no good......


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

They sure do look good, I'm wondering how they would go on the big Snapper..


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I have caught plenty of salmon and taylor on them, I did manage a few flathead in shallow water. I have since been making my own squid lures which seem to be just as effective


----------

